# SP Narrow Gauge Aux Water Car



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

SP Narrow Gauge Aux Water tank. Used by the railroad in the Nevada desert. Scratch built. I used two Aristo tank car tanks that I cut up to make the tank.


----------



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

Bob, great build I have been interested in doing this exact car! You did a really nice job on it. Is it close to scale do you know? Did you do any sort of building log with pictures accompanying it? 

Thanks! 
Matt


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 

Great effort! Looks wonderful. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob,
Great looking car. I'm assuming it was the Carson & Colorado. There are plans for a car like that in Southern Pacific Narrow Gauge by Mallory Hope Ferrell.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

That is where it came from Paul. Scaled up from HO gauge pictures in the SP Narrow Gauge book to 1:20.3 I used a scale rule to do it, and it was run on the Sundance Central.


----------

